# Would you remarry



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Today's chuckle:



A husband and wife are sitting quietly in bed reading when the Wife
looks over at him and asks the question....


WIFE: "What would you do if I died? Would you get married Again?"


HUSBAND: "Definitely not!"


WIFE: "Why not? Don't you like being married?"


HUSBAND: "Of course I do."


WIFE: "Then why wouldn't you remarry? "


HUSBAND: "Okay, okay, I'd get married again."


WIFE: "You would?" (with a hurt look)


HUSBAND: (makes audible groan)


WIFE: "Would you live in our house?"


HUSBAND: "Sure, it's a great house."


WIFE: "Would you sleep with her in our bed?"


HUSBAND: "Where else would we sleep?"


WIFE: "Would you let her drive my car?"


HUSBAND: "Probably, it is almost new."


WIFE: "Would you replace my pictures with hers?"


HUSBAND: "That would seem like the proper thing to do."


WIFE: "Would you give her my jewelry?"


HUSBAND: "No, I'm sure she'd want her own."


WIFE: "Would you take her golfing with you?


HUSBAND: "Yes, those are always good times."


WIFE: "Would she use my clubs?


HUSBAND: "No, she's left-handed."


WIFE: -- silence --


HUSBAND: "****."


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BUSTED!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Uh Oh! :shock:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I almost woke my wife up laughing at that one. F-ing hillarious...


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Is that what happened to you??? :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: Some body is in the dog house.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Aaron now you know the truth, i cant believe i kept that one a secret.


----------

